# A Fundamental Reason Why Extranjeros Should Be Insured.



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

We extranjeros all, who have been here any reasonable length of time, know that we must insure for all the normal occurrences plus "Legal Assistance" in Mexico because, otherwise, under Mexican law. whether or not an accident is our responsibility, without that stipiulation in one´s insurance policy, one might find oneself in the hoosegaw indefinitely whether one is or is not responsible for the accident. If one doesn´t know that then one should never drive a car here. _*EVER.*_

Now, let´s move on and make things even more complicated with information published in this morning´s Chiapas publication _Cuarto Poder _newspaper so you expats will know what you are up against. 

In Mexico as a whole, according to the Insurance Institute of Mexico, only 27.7% of Mexican drivers out there are insured at all. The number of drivers insured ranges from 55% in the Federal District to 15.7% in Chiapas. In my other home state of Jalisco, the percentage of drivers with insurance is 27.9%.

Therefore, if you are in an accident and injured or suffer serious damage to your car, you are on your own if you had an accident involving between 70% and over 80% of the drivers with whom you may have been involved.

If you are an extranjero driver down here in Mexico and not fully insured, then you must have a death or poverty wish.


----------



## TooColdTooOften (Feb 27, 2014)

Or you are one of those yearning for an extended stay in one of the country's (in)famous jails. And, may I suggest, this WILL help you become more fluent in Spanish.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TooColdTooOften said:


> Or you are one of those yearning for an extended stay in one of the country's (in)famous jails. And, may I suggest, this WILL help you become more fluent in Spanish.


But maybe not the kind of Spanish you'll want to use in polite company!


----------



## TooColdTooOften (Feb 27, 2014)

Hound Dog said:


> We extranjeros all, who have been here any reasonable length of time, know that we must insure for all the normal occurrences plus "Legal Assistance" in Mexico because, otherwise, under Mexican law. whether or not an accident is our responsibility, without that stipiulation in one´s insurance policy, one might find oneself in the hoosegaw indefinitely whether one is or is not responsible for the accident. If one doesn´t know that then one should never drive a car here. _*EVER.*_
> 
> Now, let´s move on and make things even more complicated with information published in this morning´s Chiapas publication _Cuarto Poder _newspaper so you expats will know what you are up against.
> 
> ...


Furthermore -- please correct me if I'm wrong -- if if the other party suffers serious property damage and/or injury you may be held until his/her financial losses are made whole. Is this true?


----------



## TooColdTooOften (Feb 27, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> But maybe not the kind of Spanish you'll want to use in polite company!


Haha. True, true. That reminds me of a thread I didn't have time to post to the other day. Someone had a short time to learn the language, and I was thinking "regional differences might impact how you proceed." In this case, we can make a blanket statement with some degree of confidence.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


TooColdTooOften said:



Or you are one of those yearning for an extended stay in one of the country's (in)famous jails. And, may I suggest, this WILL help you become more fluent in Spanish.

Click to expand...

_Well said, TC but as Isla Verde commented later, watch your Spanish learned in prison in polite company so as not to be inadvertently uncivil and, I might add, among ruffians who might take offense at jargón you picked up in the cárcel and who may then summarily cut your throat upon your having even innocently omitted a phrase they find inappropriate. An offense for which they are likely to be punished nominally if at all. 

The most useful phrase I know of in Spanish is " No hablo Español," when things seem uncertain.


----------



## TooColdTooOften (Feb 27, 2014)

Hound Dog said:


> Well said, TC but as Isla Verde commented later, watch your Spanish learned in prison in polite company so as not to be inadvertently uncivil and, I might add, among ruffians who might take offense at jargón you picked up in the cárcel and who may then summarily cut your throat upon your having even innocently omitted a phrase they find inappropriate. An offense for which they are likely to be punished nominally if at all.
> 
> The most useful phrase I know of in Spanish is " No hablo Español," when things seem uncertain.



My primary objective is to enjoy Mexico. Which includes never seeing the inside of any cárcel. Good point about trying to speak to nefarious hoodlums in Spanish. Advice I will heed, if the situation ever arises.


----------

